# Don't take it personally, I have nothing against you



## Zuccherro

Merhabalar

"_Don't take it personally, I have nothing against you_" ifadesi Türkçe'ye nasıl çevrilebilir acaba?


----------



## yazicioglu5

Ben Fransızca biliyorum. Ama az bir İngilizcemle: "Kişisel anlama, sana (size) karşı bir kötü niyetim yok" , diye çevirebilirim.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba Zuccherro, 
Bonjour yazicioglu,

What I understood at first sight by "Don't take it personnally" was : Üstüne alma!
Therefore my translation would be:

_Üstüne alma, sana karşı değilim.
_
Now we should wait for the explanation of Zuccherro to see which one, by "don't take it personnally", he was intended to say?


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> Merhaba Zuccherro,
> Bonjour yazicioglu,
> 
> What I understood at first sight by "Don't take it personnally" was : Üstüne alınma!
> Therefore my translation would be:
> 
> _Üstüne alınma, sana karşı değilim.
> _
> Now we should wait for the explanation of Zuccherro to see which one, by "don't take it personnally", he was intended to say?


Why did you put 'üstüne al*ın*mak'?

İ think it should be 'üstüne almak'.

*Üstüne alma, sana karşı değilim.*


----------



## Zuccherro

Honestly I don't know the difference between _Üstüne alınma and __Kişisel anlama ...
_May you please elaborate on them so that I know the difference?
_
_To be clear, what I mean by "don't take it personally" is like when you're telling someone something that might sound a little rude or just unpleasant to hear.
So you use it in order to attenuate the effect and make it clear that it has absolutely nothing to do with your interlocutor, that there's nothing wrong with them and then you tell them that supposed-to-be rude thing or just that thing they wouldn't like to hear. That's it


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Honestly I don't know the difference between _Üstüne alınma and __Kişisel anlama ...
> _May you please elaborate on them so that I know the difference?
> _
> _To be clear, what I mean by "don't take it personally" is like when you're telling someone something that might sound a little rude or just unpleasant to hear.
> So you use it in order to attenuate the effect and make it clear that it has absolutely nothing to do with your interlocutor, that there's nothing wrong with them and then you tell them that supposed-to-be rude thing or just that thing they wouldn't like to hear. That's it



So, I think that what you want to say is more closed to my translation : don't get upset, no need to get upset because I am not talking about you ...., therefore: *Üstüne alma!**

* Üstüne alma! is correct. As a matter of fact, first I wrote just : *Alınma*! (which is good to know also Zuccherro, because it has rather the same meaning) but then I changed my mind and added "Üstüne" and forgot to modify "alınma".


----------



## Zuccherro

Good question FlyingBird 
Çok sağol Chaton.marchande!!
Merci beaucoup yazicioglu5 pour la traduction


----------



## Reverence

"Sana karşı değilim" rather means "I'm not opposing you." A more accurate translation would be "Seninle bir derdim yok".


----------



## Gemmenita

Reverence said:


> "Sana karşı değilim" rather means "I'm not opposing you." A more accurate translation would be "Seninle bir derdim yok".



"against" and "opposed" can be synonyms as here and vice versa.

And then "karşı" can be very well a translation for "against" as here.

But still I think that it would be the context -if there is one- or again Zuccherro himself who will decide which one to use.(because of the word "against" in his sentence which can imply many meanings)


----------



## Zuccherro

Mmm "I've got nothing against you" here is in the sense of I don't hold any grudge against you ...
I think it translates into "Seninle bir derdim yok" as Reverence said
Or is there another way still?


----------



## FlyingBird

İ think it's more correct to translate with 'sana karşı değilim'. Like reverence said it literally mean 'i'm not opposing you' but that's how it's used in turkish.

*İ have nothing against you, but i think he is better=**Sana karşı değilim, ama onun daha iyi olduğunu düşünüyorum. *

You won't say '*seninle bir derdim yok, ama onun daha iyi olduğunu düşünüyorum*' 


İf you say 'seninle bir derdim yok' than it could be translated with 'i have nothing with you / i have no problems with you'.


İ am discussing with your brother, bealive that i have no problems with you=*Kardeşinle tartışıyorum, inan ki seninle bir derdim yok.* 


This is how i understood.


----------



## Reverence

Zuccherro figured the nuance perfectly. "Sana karşı değilim" is more like "I'm not disagreeing with you"; it's better used when discussing views and ideas. It doesn't really convey the sense that the speaker has no problem with the other.


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Mmm "I've got nothing against you" here is in the sense of I don't hold any grudge against you ...
> I think it translates into "Seninle bir derdim yok" as Reverence said
> Or is there another way still?



Aaaah... öyleyse yeni bir konu açıldı , Look at here: I don't hold any grudge against you 

But still I think your aim is not "hold a grudge" but rather "have no problem". 



FlyingBird said:


> İ think it's more correct to translate with 'sana karşı değilim'. Like reverence said it literally mean 'i'm not opposing you' but that's how it's used in turkish.
> 
> *İ have nothing against you, but i think he is better=**Sana karşı değilim, ama onun daha iyi olduğunu düşünüyorum. *
> 
> You won't say '*seninle bir derdim yok, ama onun daha iyi olduğunu düşünüyorum*'
> 
> 
> İf you say 'seninle bir derdim yok' than it could be translated with 'i have nothing with you / i have no problems with you'.
> 
> 
> İ am discussing with your brother, bealive that i have no problems with you=*Kardeşinle tartışıyorum, inan ki seninle bir derdim yok.*
> 
> 
> This is how i understood.



I agree 100% with this. 



Reverence said:


> Zuccherro figured the nuance perfectly. "Sana karşı değilim" is more like "I'm not disagreeing with you"; it's better used when discussing views and ideas. It doesn't really convey the sense that the speaker has no problem with the other.



Yes, unless it is mentioned in the original sentence. But in the original sentence there is no "iz" of having problem! 

But after all, I discovered the source of all these "yanlış anlamalar" :
While Zuccherro had in mind a sentence which meant _for him_ like "seninle derdim yok", he wrote a sentence in english with "against" in the meaning of 
"being against"  or "opposed to" or "disagree", the translation of which is naturally "Sana karşı değilim" . I mean his aim was not really "karşı" or "disagreement" or "opposition" but rather "having no problem with", therefore the problem comes from the english sentence in the title which is misleading of what Zuccherro intended really to say.

Neyse... Canın sağ olsun Zuccherro. İyi ki her şey açıklandı. 
Her şeyin hayırlısı. 

İyi şanslar!


----------



## ferisi

I think its a internet meme, so its an expression. its hard to translate to Turkish.

_ I think the best translation is __"Üstüne alınma, sana karşı bir şeyim yok."_


----------

